# Beneteau 343



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey all,

So I've been approached by someone from last years boat show on what he feels is a killer deal. Supposedly, last years Beneteau's didn't sell too well due to the economy and this dealer has a surplus. He's willing to offer the following

Brand new 2008 Beneteau 343
Bimini/Dodger Package
Raymarine C-series Chartplotter/ST60 electronics package
Autopilot package
Electric Windlass Package
Full ground tackle & coast guard safety equipment

Its a stretch...but he feels ~$120k sail-away is possible.

Thats in my sweet spot, and I was going to go for my "goal boat" of an older Island Packet 38 in that price range. I know they're two very different boats, but I feel like this 343 would be good for the type of sailing I'd do in the next 10 years...mostly coastal with the occasional poke out to Bimini/Bahamas & Turks/Caicos.

While the Island Packet was going to be my long term, liveaboard/cruising boat I'd take waaaaay down island (Trinidad and beyond), the question is if this 343 can carry my dreams safely for the next decade or so...and is this price the right as I have no idea what is fair for this boat.

I see an old sailing magazine review saying that their BFE sail-away price is $108k, but that review is fairly old, and materials costs have risen in the past 4-5 years. 

So sailnet...what would you pay for this vessel?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

There are a lot of 343s on yachtworld to compare with BUT the options vary so much it is hard to say what a good price is BUTthere are many used ones going for more money


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The only "new" 2008 343 on YW showing a listing price is at $136K... there are another half dozen or so listed but without a price set.

On the face of it it may be a good deal, or at least one pursuing.

As to the appropriateness for what you describe I can't imagine any serious problems if you keep to your "island hopping" plan. Our friends sail between Grenada and Barbuda every winter in a Beneteau 36.7 and she fares well on those types of passages. I would hope construction is at least as solid on the cruising Benes as the "racing" ones. On a personal level I'd be leery of the in-mast furling main that it probably has, but you may feel differently.

Neither is probably the first choice for a serious ocean passage, not that it couldn't be done with the right crew and good planning.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're planning on crossing oceans, the IP is probably a better boat, since a Bendytoy 343 is a coastal cruiser... That said, the 343 probably has more room in it than the IP 38... and would make a better liveaboard.

Offer him $100k and see what he comes back with...


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

night0wl said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So I've been approached by someone from last years boat show on what he feels is a killer deal. Supposedly, last years Beneteau's didn't sell too well due to the economy and this dealer has a surplus. He's willing to offer the following
> 
> ...


Night0wl,

Would this be through Annapolis Yacht Sales?


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

painkiller said:


> Night0wl,
> 
> Would this be through Annapolis Yacht Sales?


No actually it isnt. Although I'll bet they'll offer a similar deal. I'm learning that this may be a year end closeout on demo boat. I just also saw a promo flyer on offers that beneteau is offering. Everything I quoted is part of the incentives beneteau is giving...even $7000 cash back. So, $120k is about normal. I'm going to offer $100k and see where it goes.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a great price for the boat, ESPECIALLY if you're getting a year of dealer support with it. If your dealer is as good as Annapolis Yacht Sales, you'll never buy used again.

I own a 2007 343 that I ordered at the 2006 show. I LOVE the boat. PM me and I'll give you any information you want.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing. My buddy bought an inventory Hunter 31 last year (not from AYS) and he talked them into throwing in a lot of extras beyond what they were offering. And that was last year. The inventory boats are expensive to keep around. Beneteau is going to want to move that 343 because it's the older design. Unless they have another fish on the line, you might be able to really steal it from them.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback all. I'm finding that there are certain "needs" I have that aren't covered in this package. Specifically, the ground tackle is weak, there is no refrigeration, hot water, or gen-set. Plus the auto-pilot is rather whipmpy (S1). 

I'm going to see what they'll put in to sweeten the pot even more.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

http://www.boat-mail.net/e-beneteau/2009boatshows/fall_boat_show_special/boatshow special.pdf

Thats how they're able to do $120k off of a $135k list price. Sneaky sneaky....its all manufacturer support


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

No refrigeration or hot water on the 343?? Really?. That's all standard stuff.

Unless something specifically says they've removed the refrigeration and the water heater, the boat has them. That's standard equipment as described in the brochure.

Yep, the included ground tackle is not going to be sufficient for real cruising and they do tend to put in the weaker autopilots because most folks tend to not need the beefier ones. However, if it's a dealer boat, they may not have installed the electronics already. Those are installed at the dealer, not at the factory. You may be able to talk them into giving you a better one or at least giving you some money back for the one you don't want.

Personally, I feel like buying the boat and upgrading the tackle is worth it, considering that for the next year, you'll be able to pick up the phone and say "my boat sounds funny" and somebody will drop what they're doing and come check it for you.

Can you tell I'm a happy owner giving a biased opinion? :-D


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

painkiller said:


> No refrigeration or hot water on the 343?? Really?. That was all standard stuff.


***WHOOPS**** Moron move. Hot/Cold pressurized water and refer (4.5 Cu ft 12 V front loading) is standard on the 343. I guess I'll have to demand radar, genset and A/C now


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Heh. No problem. See if they'll upgrade the batteries for you. With the refrigerator, they don't last nearly long enough. Of course, the genset will help there.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

painkiller said:


> Heh. No problem. See if they'll upgrade the batteries for you. With the refrigerator, they don't last nearly long enough. Of course, the genset will help there.


WRT to the hot water...do you know if its based on engine cycling, or is it electrical based? Definitely need them to upgrade the batteries...2 is not nearly enough from the standard package they're offering.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

The water heater runs off the engine heat exchanger or off AC power. It doesn't run off DC.

I upgraded the batteries from wet cell to AGM, but I didn't upgrade the size. I think they're Group 27s, but I'm not certain. They may be the next size down. In any case, I'm only good for one night at anchor with the fridge running. I don't have any means of charging other than engine. For the type of sailing we usually do, it's workable but not ideal. For real cruising, you're going to need something bigger. Some of the guys on the Beneteau 343 group on Yahoo (beneteau343 : Beneteau343) have gone to a collection of golf cart batteries. They're easier to physically manage than a single big battery and they provide more capacity. The admiral's been clamoring for more juice, so I'll probably upgrade over the winter.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pain-

Do you really own a boat?? Can we see photos???


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

A couple of years ago when i bought my 323 they threw in all of the sheets and covers for the bunks (which were not standard). The covers for the saloon cushions were standard. I did not realize it at the time, but getting all those things fitted was a couple of thousand bucks, so it may be worth asking for.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Pain-
> 
> Do you really own a boat?? Can we see photos???


Shocking, isn't it?  

Check here for pics of what mine looks like: Welcome to Beneteau USA - Beneteau 343


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pain-

We need photographic proof of you on a sailboat... not the manufacturer's photos of a boat that you may or may not own.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Uh huh. I know your tricks! As soon as I post a photo, you'll tell Giu that it's there. The next thing I know, I'll be seeing pictures of me in cartoonish drag all over the place!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pain-

You wound me... I wouldn't tell Giu anything of the sort... I'm just curious to see you and the boat..


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

How 'bout them Phillies, eh?

[notice the deft change of subject  ]


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pain—

You're just a big Chicken...  Smart chicken though.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Heh heh heh


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You know pain, you could at least show a pic of your boat at the marina, or on the hard if it is there now........not some manufactures website!

Anyway, with the info you mentioned, not sure I would question the type of boat you have toooooooo much.

By the way, are we still ignoring denby? or do we need a new person to relieve him for a time?

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Marty-

I thought we were ignoring Craigtoo this week... not Denby. BTW, figured out why Pain can't post a photo of his boat... he doesn't know how to use a camera.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wasn't Pain the one that posted that video of a motorboat?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

We're definitely ignoring Denby. I think C2 is ignoring us! He's been inactive, I think.

Hey, TJK. That was a video of a motorboat with a really high antenna.  And though it was a Beneteau, it wasn't MY Beneteau.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Wasn't Pain the one that posted that video of a motorboat?


Maybe he's a stinkpotter with delusions of sailboat ownership.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Maybe he's a stinkpotter with delusions of sailboat ownership.


[gasp!] Why, I'll show you! Call ME a stinkpotter! I'll just post some pictures of me and my sailboat to prove you---Hey, wait a minute. Nice try, bucko.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yup...he's definitely a stinkpotter with delusions of sailboat ownership...probably got pushed over the edge by the fuel prices this past summer... 


painkiller said:


> [gasp!] Why, I'll show you! Call ME a stinkpotter! I'll just post some pictures of me and my sailboat to prove you---Hey, wait a minute. Nice try, bucko.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Dealer is now offering 16k BTU CruiseAir A/C as part of this package. Price has come down about $1000 so we're sitting at still around $120k. There's a used 343 on Yachtworld for $109k as well as this being a discontinued model. Is this still a good deal (please rate on 1 - 5 scale...5 being best).

Thanks!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Owl...I think you have a pretty good deal. I also think the boat will be just great for the Bahamas down to the T&C...further might be an issue. Keep pressing for more stuff or better stuff or $$ off as cash is king and buyers are few and they need to get rid of THIS boat. Every little bit helps but I'm sure you'll be happy with the boat and no regrets. Good luck!

Pain...if you'll show the guys the boat...I'll give back those "other" pictures I have of you!


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Pain...if you'll show the guys the boat...I'll give back those "other" pictures I have of you!


  There'll be a fat envelope in your mailbox this week, Don Cam!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

The dealer has sweetened the pot even more. Please, someone convince me to do this deal. I'm at times ecstatic at the prospect of owning a boat, but just moments later....just terrified. Petrified at the prospect of plopping down $25k (down payment) + $1200 a month (note + insurance + maintenance) on this, which represents a good chunk of our savings. We're young, and it would be an expensive lesson if this goes south...but geez! 

I'm just worried that in 4-5 years, I'll look back and think this is a mistake. Would I be able to get out of this boat then? What would I be able to sell the boat for in 5 years (need an exit strategy!!)


HELP!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Go for it, man..really

LOOK HERE

same boats 2 and 3 years old selling for more


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

just buy it.. you know you want to...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

If it will work for you, price etc is right, go for it. Worst thing that will happen, is you lose it in a BK situation, or it becomes your home or __________! In the end, you can at least say you tried. 

Good luck.

Marty


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

YYYYEEAAARRGGHHHH....contract is signed. Wife has signed. Contract is scanned. Contract is attached to email to dealership...oh god, it took me years to save up that $25k.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Enjoy the new boat!

Show us pics when the time comes.

marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... Welcome to the wonderful, but expensive world of boat ownership... 


night0wl said:


> YYYYEEAAARRGGHHHH....contract is signed. Wife has signed. Contract is scanned. Contract is attached to email to dealership...oh god, it took me years to save up that $25k.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, congrats!!! Welcome to the family.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yahoooooo!! Congrats & keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO

not the 343!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's the really bad one...85% sink rate!!!!!!!!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOO


The other one...I said the other one.......the 434!!!!!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATULATIONS NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Florida has a 72 hour rescind period on all contracts....!!!



Giulietta said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> not the 343!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Just joking as you know!!

Good boat..may she serve you in long happy sails..

If you need help, just ask

Alex


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like a really sweet deal to me. Congrats!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Sounds like a really good deal. And one of these beautiful evenings towards sunset as you are sailing along on a nice beam reach and the sky is turning all sorts of colors you will erase all doubts. Of course there will be a few of those other days as well, but it sounds like a great deal on a great boat and you will love it. Congratulations.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

tweitz - your words speak prophetic. We brought "Jendai" home a few weeks ago. Bringing her down was an adventure...we left Riviera Beach/Port of Palm Beach in a small craft advisory....hit 8 footers in the inlet, made our turn south and continued getting 6 foot rollers. We turned back in and took her down the ICW home. No chart chip and barely any paper charts meant we almost grounded a few times making the turn into the New River to my home. Yowza....I've never been as terrified as I have been when its *MY* boat going around!

She then sat for a couple of weeks as I, you know, got married and all 

*THEN* this last weekend. We took her out in 10-15 knots from the southeast and 3-6 foot seas. She's a light boat, so the gals were puking their guts out. But man, I had a blast! After a day sail from Port Everglades up to Hillsboro and back, we made our way into Lake Sylvia for a nice sunset cocktail and then back up the New River home. Some vids I took over the past few days:


----------

